# Looking for the best small spreader for sand/salt how about smith Mini Max



## upst8ny (Jan 28, 2008)

Any one using a smith mini max.

.http://www.smithspreaders.com/Spreaders/MiniMax/index.php

I want to be able to spread sand/salt and was wondering what the thoughts were on the auger feed setup on these.

Im looking to put this in a shortbox while keeping my toolbox in place 
I also tow with this regularly so I like the flip up chute that these have.

also are the dual controls on the electric units worth the extra and if so why.

Any help or input would be appreciated


----------



## upst8ny (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I guess I will be the first one using one , ordered it today


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

Which one did u get? Do you plan on spreading only salt, or a sand/salt mix? Let us know how you like it when the flakes start flyin


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

use an 8-tonner haha


----------



## upst8ny (Jan 28, 2008)

I went with the 60" mini max (1/2yd) with the optional dual control. I Plan on running about a 20%salt/sand mix. Im going to be loading with a kubota kx121 .


----------



## CreativeEarth (Feb 1, 2009)

how do you like the spreader? I was thinking about the same model.


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

upst8ny;636007 said:


> I went with the 60" mini max (1/2yd) with the optional dual control. I Plan on running about a 20%salt/sand mix. Im going to be loading with a kubota kx121 .


Don't mind me asking, but how much did it cost?


----------



## CreativeEarth (Feb 1, 2009)

I got a price today on a 60" unit for $2500 + tax


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

CreativeEarth;741704 said:


> I got a price today on a 60" unit for $2500 + tax


What kind of truck are you putting it in?

Thats seems really reasonable on price for stainless.


----------



## CreativeEarth (Feb 1, 2009)

It is going on a 2000 f350 diesel regular cab with 8' box. 
The only reason I am getting one this small is that I have a fuel tank/toolbox in the bed and only have 66" in the bed. I only have a few accounts that need salt/sanding. 
They also have an extension to the hopper to make it hold a full yard instead of just a 1/2 yard. I am going to try out just the 1/2 yard size and go from there.


----------



## glfredrick (Nov 21, 2008)

When I saw the title of this thread, I thought that you might be looking for something other than a truck-based spreader. We're using pull-behind fertilizer spreaders and like them. We're on a campus, and they work great in parking lots. We can cover more ground quicker with one of these behind the XUV than any other method. We have two truck-mounted spreaders that will probably be for sale soon... Cost of the pull behinds is in the $800 range. Cost for a new motor for the truck spreader was $1600...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

my buddy has this spreader and loves it, ill be buying one for next year.








Fast-Cast 550 1/3 Yard Spreader 
3.75 HP Briggs & Stratton gasoline vertical shaft engine 
Electric clutch spinner and conveyor control 
Light weight aluminum hopper 
Wear resistant bolt-on 304 stainless floor 
Rugged belt over chain conveyor system 
Adjustable conveyor take-up bearings 
Adjustable material deflectors 
Spreading width from 4 ft. to 24 ft. 
Tie down kit includes eye bolts and (4) ratchet straps 
In-cab control panel (on/off motor switch and on/off conveyor switch) 
14" Spinner disc 
Adjustable material discharge gate 
Hopper weight capacity: 500 pounds 
Hopper weight empty: 250 pounds


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

glfredrick;765375 said:


> When I saw the title of this thread, I thought that you might be looking for something other than a truck-based spreader. We're using pull-behind fertilizer spreaders and like them. We're on a campus, and they work great in parking lots. We can cover more ground quicker with one of these behind the XUV than any other method. We have two truck-mounted spreaders that will probably be for sale soon... Cost of the pull behinds is in the $800 range. Cost for a new motor for the truck spreader was $1600...


glfredrick..What make/modle tow behinds you have? I'm doing two small HOA's. I can store a pile of sand/salt at each place, so a tow behind would work well. How much sand do the hold? any links to the manufactures? Thanks for any info.....


----------



## glfredrick (Nov 21, 2008)

My bowtie;771522 said:


> glfredrick..What make/modle tow behinds you have? I'm doing two small HOA's. I can store a pile of sand/salt at each place, so a tow behind would work well. How much sand do the hold? any links to the manufactures? Thanks for any info.....


We're using this one from Tractor Supply:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...10551_10001_34345_-1______?rFlag=true&cFlag=1

And, a similar one that we purchased from John Deere (Frontier) that works, but is not as good a spreader as the Tractor Supply model.

Neither would be high-speed road worthy. We use ours in a campus setting. We do greatly prefer them to truck-mounted spreaders, however. Behind a JD XUV, they cover more ground faster, and waste less salt. Their low spread outlet also helps somewhat to get under cars in parking areas. They are both light enough, however, to toss up on the back of a truck. A set of ramps would allow one man to easily load them for transport.

We are also using one of these units (Meyer Mate):

http://www.meyerproducts.com/products/spreaders-tailgatespreaders.asp


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

upst8ny;621363 said:


> Any one using a smith mini max.
> 
> .http://www.smithspreaders.com/Spreaders/MiniMax/index.php
> 
> ...


So after a season of using this how do you like it?


----------

